# [SOLVED] Oblivion start up problem



## jdlster805 (Mar 2, 2008)

ok, so ive been looking all over the place for help and cant find it anywhere. maybe you guys could help.

here it goes. I bought the game oblivion, a game which i have played before for xbox, for pc and i was sooooo excited. i put the game in and installed it. i then started up the program oblivion. some epic music came on and a window with play, the game website, technical support, all that jazzy stuff. so i clicked play. becuase i wanted to play. but after i did this, the game immediately had an error and had to exit the program. it was one of those error messages where you have the option to send or not send an error report. so i went online to other forums for help. no replies. but i did some research and i came to downloading oldblivion, didnt help, i disabled all my start up programs, didnt help, and now im stumped.so please, please help. it would be very helpful. thank you


----------



## jdlster805 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Oblivion start up problem*

ok guys so i did more resarch and found out that my video card wont run it, can i upgrade it to make it work?


----------



## Rude (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Oblivion start up problem*

Depends....you might be low on RAM...

Whats your video card and RAM?


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Oblivion start up problem*

What is your entire computer specs?

Im sure you can get it to run.


----------



## DarkRetuous (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Oblivion start up problem*

I had the exact same problem as (jdlster805). I installed the game and when it finished installing, the last screen of the installation which is mostly a black background came up (as it should) and it wouldn't close out or anything. So I went to task manager and closed it because that was the only way to do so. Finally I double clicked the Oblivion icon, and clicked play. This is where the error occurred- It started to load once I clicked play and then it goes to an error box that says "Failed to initialize renderer.NiXAdapterDesc::GetDeviceCaps()failed." Will Some 1 please help me on this?

Thanks a lot if you want to help.


----------



## DarkRetuous (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Oblivion start up problem*

Any one have any suggestions??


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Oblivion start up problem*

Hi, 

Since both of you are having the same problem, I think it ok to post in the same forum, but normally you'd be asked to create a new thread :wink:. 

As stated before, could you (and the original poster) please post your system specifications.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Oblivion start up problem*

i also concur full system specs are very important to troubleshooting a game like this.


----------



## darkflamerpunk (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Oblivion start up problem*

Lo dudes this guy doesnt seem to want to post his system requirements 
but i have EXACTLY the same problem on my laptop so ill post mine if nobody minds 

Microsft XP pro
Intel core duo cpu 1.66gh
1.99GB ram 
Mobile intel graphics media accelerater X3100
i cant even find what graphics card ive got, i dont think that bodes well


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Oblivion start up problem*

Hi, welcome to TSF. 

Go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Display tab. It'll have your graphics card listed there. 

EDIT: Mobile intel graphics media accelerater X3100 < isn't that your graphics card? It's probably the reason it crashes. That 'card' isn't powerful enough for oblivion :smile:


----------



## darkflamerpunk (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Oblivion start up problem*

well that dxthing sayd i have a 965 express chippset family 
which frankly soounds pretty crap


----------



## darkflamerpunk (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Oblivion start up problem*

my laptop isnt upgradeable so is there anything i can do exect stick the game on ebay?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Oblivion start up problem*

That's an integrated 'card'. I'm fairly sure you won't be able to run Oblivion with that.

If upgrading isn't an option, then selling the game probably would be the next best option. As far as I know, there's no way to get the game to work with an integrated card but check back soon and if someone else knows of a way, they'll post it.


----------



## darkflamerpunk (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Oblivion start up problem*

god damm! i thought that media acceleraterything was enough 
and it was awesome on the mates xbox 
this accerlaterything does it just work caue the display settings use the chipset thing but there is no other option to change
im not sure how it works
thanx for your help btw


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Oblivion start up problem*

I think from memory, this game needs atleast a nVidia 6600 (or the ati equivalent). 

The accelerator thing and the chipset are, as far as I can tell, the same thing.


----------



## DarkRetuous (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Oblivion start up problem*

Hey sorry guys, I got caught up with a lot of other busy stuff. But here is my system information considering I finally read your posts for our problem that needs to be fixed.


Manufacturer: 
INTEL_
Processor: 
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 
2030MB RAM
Hard Drive: 
160 GB
Video Card: 
NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT
Monitor: 
Plug and Play Monitor
Sound Card: 
IDT Audio1
Speakers/Headphones: 
Speakers: FourPointSurround Quad //// Headphones: DYNEX
Keyboard: 
USB Root Hub
Mouse: 
USB Root Hub
Mouse Surface: 
Lazer
Operating System: 
Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Oblivion start up problem*

I think DarkRetous system should be able to _run_ Oblivion without any upgrades. Maybe except for the sound card - i dont know what that IDT Audio1 is. Might very well be cause of the problem. Also, go to the place Jack.Sparrow already mentioned, "Start > Run > dxdiag > Display tab" and try if the tests there work ok.


----------



## DarkRetuous (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Oblivion start up problem*

Ok guys, it has been a LONG time since I have posted my 1 of 2 posts, anyways I have gotten Oblivion to work now... it works perfectly fine on my computer. I was just wondering if some 1 could help me with a friends problem? He gets an error when he tries to uninstall the whole game. He wants me to get help and have me tell him how to fix it since he cannot get on the computer as he is out of town. He linked me the full error which is:
>SetupDLL.cpp (390)
PAPP:Oblivion
PVENDOR:Bethesda Softworks (http://www.bethsoft.com)
PGUID:"My friend's cd key here"
$11.0.0.28844
@Windows XP Service Pack 3 (2600) BT_OTHER 232.64

Someone plz help me fix his problem? THANK YOU!:1angel:


----------



## DarkRetuous (Mar 4, 2008)

Any 1 got a clue? If you have a solution which is an in-depth explanation, will you please add my AIM account? It's waveriderjoint. Thanks a lot!


----------



## UberSadPanda (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: sad *sigh**

how did u get it to work i have the same chip as u do did u replace it:4-dontkno


----------

